# Pike in Hoga



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

In past years, this is about the time pike become active in the Elden Russell area. Any reports thus far?


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I fished the bank in that general area Friday for about an hour. Hooked 6 and landed 3. All probably 22-26". Johnson silver minnow with a giant chartreuse twister tail grub.


----------



## Ryan in Mentor (Mar 22, 2016)

got a 20" pike about a half mile down stream from Eldon last weekend on a 4" pearl grub twister tail and a decent smallmouth on a tandem spinner


----------

